# [Risolto] Non parte piú xfce4

## antonellocaroli

Dopo ultimo aggiornamento non parte piú xfce4 in automatico.

mi si presenta il login testuale.

faccio il login e poi con startx parte

presumo dipende propio dal gestore del login in xfce4??

qualche impostazione sbagliata?

questi sono i miei file di configurazione

https://dpaste.com/CFJDT7M2U

https://dpaste.com/D4NY9LM8H

https://dpaste.com/HTW54VJ8PLast edited by antonellocaroli on Wed Apr 14, 2021 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Probabilmente non hai letto questa news

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Probabilmente non hai letto questa news

 

si   :Smile:  , era questo il problema....

Grazie

----------

## antonellocaroli

Io uso Xfce4 e come display manager slim, ma da quello che ho letto sembra che slim non sia piú sviluppato, mi consigliate di cambiare display-manager?

Quale per xfce4?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Direi uno dei due fra x11-misc/lightdm se non vuoi qt o x11-misc/sddm se non hai problemi con le qt, comunque ce ne sono degli altri.

Sul wiki ci sono le guide per tutti e due.

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ok sono passato alle nuove impostazioni e ho cambiato slim con lightdm

a questo punto posso rimuovere con emerge xdm, slim e slim-themes

?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso proprio di si.

----------

